# Dishonline download speed -- only 1.5 mbps!!!! (Limited DSL speed)



## zog1234 (Aug 11, 2008)

Trendnet 85Mbps Powerline Adapter

In another room, VIP622 connected to power via the Powerline port of a MonsterPower surge protector.

Netgear router rated at 54 mbps

A 60 minute SD show took several hours.
A 60 minute HD show was started in the evening and was only 50% complete some nine hours later.
(Both were free downloads)
DVR screen showing download rate no higher than 1.5 mbps

How can I improve throughput (Ethernet direct connect not possible because computer and TV in different rooms).


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Try connecting directly to the outlet instead of that "Monster" surge protector.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

zog1234 said:


> Trendnet 85Mbps Powerline Adapter
> 
> In another room, VIP622 connected to power via the Powerline port of a MonsterPower surge protector.
> 
> ...


What is your broadband speed?


----------



## zog1234 (Aug 11, 2008)

Allen Noland said:


> What is your broadband speed?


Excellent point. According to speedmatters.org download test, I am only getting 1451 kbps on my broadband download. I guess that puts us in the ballpark for my DVR downloads. Gonna take a long time for HD content!!!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

And they say internet TV will taker over:hurah:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Maybe the title of this thread should be changed? It is misleading in that it implies DishOnline is limited to 1.5 Mbps, whereas the reality seems to now be that the original poster was only getting 1.5 Mbps over his broadband connection.

Anyone with faster broadband connections getting higher connection speeds? If so, then the limit isn't on the Dish side of things.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

HDMe said:


> Anyone with faster broadband connections getting higher connection speeds? If so, then the limit isn't on the Dish side of things.


DishONLINE downloads are now averaging from 2.6 to 2.9mbps over my 3.0mbps rated DSL service connection.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I have a 15Mbps fiber connection. When I do speed tests, I *easily* get 13Mb connections. I just tried DISHOnline for the first time (for the Battlestart Galactica specials) and it maxed out at 3Mbps - most often being around 2.6-2.8. I think it's throttled or bottlenecked on Dish's side.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

djlong said:


> I have a 15Mbps fiber connection. When I do speed tests, I *easily* get 13Mb connections. I just tried DISHOnline for the first time (for the Battlestart Galactica specials) and it maxed out at 3Mbps - most often being around 2.6-2.8. I think it's throttled or bottlenecked on Dish's side.


How are you connected to your router?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Router has 4 ports on the back. One goes to my daughter's computer, one goes to a switch in another room (home office, 8 more ports out there, 5 active), one goes to the Xbox 360 and one to the ViP612. I'm debating trying to snake some Cat6 through a wall to connect the bedroom 612 to the switch in the office versus just putting in a wireless hookup.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I guess I hadn't noticed before so I gave mine a try. I got the same 2.5 to 3Mb speed on my 20Mb connection.


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

Ditto on the 2.5 to 3 for me. I have a 6 Mb DSL that consistently gives me a 5Mb or better download connection on all computers, including ones connected wirelessly. (VERY close to the CO.)


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

djlong said:


> Router has 4 ports on the back. One goes to my daughter's computer, one goes to a switch in another room (home office, 8 more ports out there, 5 active), one goes to the Xbox 360 and one to the ViP612. I'm debating trying to snake some Cat6 through a wall to connect the bedroom 612 to the switch in the office versus just putting in a wireless hookup.


I finally decided to just snake more cat5. Have both wireless and wired and the wired always works and the wireless always fails. I'm waiting today for another switch, 8port, to arrive to add to my system and will then snake some more wire.
I successfully reversed the connection of one pair in the telephone cat5 setup and fed the router from the back bedroom without snaking any wire. It will probably really confuse the next owner of this home.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Beginning to look, then, like there might be a limit at the moment of 3Gbps regardless of your connection. If so, that's significant especially for the HD downloads that would take a while.


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

Its called, stay away from Dish Online for HD. They need to upgrade to bigger and faster networks if they even want to get into the market. Fall freakin asleep waiting on regular SD!


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

The most I've ever gotten was 4.5mb on my 20mb cox internet.


----------

